# Tragically Hip in Bobcaygeon



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Saturday June 25th
Bobcaygeon, ON
2420 Pigeon Lake Road

"Big Music Fest" 

The Tragically Hip
Sam Roberts Band
The Trews
Miss Emily


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

well that's interesting.

I never knew what the hell Bobcatgeon was.


----------

